# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vaak zin

## geennaam

Hallo ik weet niet als ik het hier goed zit..

Maar in tegendeel tot andere vrouwen heb ik veel zin en steeds zin. Soms is het net een drang.. Ik denk en wil het alleen maar, ik heb geen vriend en dat maakt het vaak lastig ik hou niet zo van solo..soms denk ik er wel om een leuke speelte aan te schaffen maar ben daar te preuts voor..ik ben ook bang dat ik een vriend neem puur om het sex en dat is niet eerlijk.. Ik ben toch maar weer met de pil begonen omdat die bij mij libido verlagend werkt, als ik er mee stop dan wordt ik te hitsig :Mad: 
zijn er ook vrouwen met dit probleem??

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

jaa je zit bij het onderwerp `vrouwen´ wel goed hoor ;-)
en ik denk dat iedereen wel dat soort buien heb, ik heb hier ook best wel vaak last van maar dat komt over het algemeen doordat mijn vriend vaak geile buien heeft, en dat dus ook op mij overbrengt  :Wink: 
en waarom geen leuk speeltje aanschaffen? je hoeft tegenwoordig niet meer naar een sexshop hoor, dit kan via internet ook. en ik moet zeggen ik ben daar ook geen ster in, maar ik heb thuis ook een aantal "speeltjes" liggen en ik moet zeggen die heb ik zelf ook niet aangeschaft hoor :$ benk veel te laf voor :P miss heb je goede vrienden waarbij je dit kunt overleggen? nja verder weet ik het niet, maar er zijn wel meerdere vrouwen die "hitsig" zijn, 

xxx

----------


## Nikky278

Er wordt bij vrouwen vaak niet over gepraat, maar ik denk dat het vaker voorkomt dan je denkt. Ikzelf heb ook grote behoefte zeg maar. Mijn vriend gelukkig ook, maar als hij een keer geen zin heeft, of te moe is, heb ik altijd wat achter de hand. Anders ben ik echt niet te pruimen, zo chagrijnig. 
Ik heb een aantal "speeltjes" in mijn kast liggen, de meeste gekocht via internet, een aantal in een "sex shop". De eerste keer dat je naar zo'n winkel gaat is wel vreemd en je voelt je waarschijnlijk erg aangekeken, maar de mensen die daar werken kunnen je goed helpen om iets te kopen wat bij je past. En vergeet niet dat andere klanten daar met hetzelfde doel zijn als jij, dus je hoeft je nergens voor te schamen.
Vind je een winkel toch te eng, is internet een fijn alternatief. www.pabo.nl is een hele prettige site, vind ik, met goede service. Ze hebben vaak leuke aanbiedingen en de levering is heel discreet. Er staat geen afzender op en wordt niet bij buren afgegeven. Ook als je de acceptgiro betaalt, is dat op naam van P.P.O (geloof ik) dus ook daar is niet aan te zien aan wie je geld hebt overgemaakt en waarvoor. 
www.veiligglijden.nl heeft vaak ook leuke dingen voor een mooie prijs, ik weet alleen niet meer hoe het daar zit met anonieme verzending of betaling... Misschien iets om een keer te kijken?

Xx

----------


## antje111111

ik ken het. maar mijn vriend gelukkig ook. het resultaat is toch wel vaak seks  :Big Grin:  

maar ik ken t probleem van jou ook hoor. geen vriend is dan wel lastig. ik zelf ben ook te preuts voor speeltjes. vind het maar een raar idee, maar wie weet is het wel DE uitkomst in jouw geval?

----------


## geennaam

Hihi ik denk dat ook wel met die volle maan te maken heeft :Stick Out Tongue:  want deze dagen was ik echt niet te houden zo wat, en ik maar kijken in mijn tellijst wie kan ik bellen voor een vluggertje :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maarja iedereen heeft een relatie etc en zo ben ik gewoon niet En ja speeltje I just like and want the real thing.

Er zit toch wel en patroon bij mij hoor idd bij de volle maan en vaak net een week of twee voor mn menstruatie..ach.. Ik ben kieskeurig wat mannen betreft :Wink:

----------


## antje111111

dat heeft dan wss meer te maken met je eisprong :Wink:

----------


## Bailey



----------


## geennaam

hallo..heheh wat een raar ding daar word ik dus nie van opgewonden he.
Ik heb nu weer dus zo'n week..echt vermoeiend, hoor, zoals ik al eerder zei mn voorkeur gaat echter uit naar de realding

----------


## Agnes574



----------

